# Gone



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

My wife and I are leaving at 1 AM Friday morning for 9 days in the Bahamas. I will have no internet access during my absence. See ya when I get back.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> My wife and I are leaving at 1 AM Friday morning for 9 days in the Bahamas. I will have no internet access during my absence. See ya when I get back.


Hope you're packing the clubs. Enjoy!

Buck


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Up North said:


> Hope you're packing the clubs. Enjoy!
> 
> Buck


No golf course on the island so clubs would be redundant. If you've seen the Corona commercials, then you can picture much of my next week, only with either Kalik or Sands beer.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Enjoy Rick have a good trip! see you when you get back.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Enjoy Rick,try fishing, don't get sun burned and be safe:thumbsup:


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> No golf course on the island so clubs would be redundant. If you've seen the Corona commercials, then you can picture much of my next week, only with either Kalik or Sands beer.



They've got one on Nassau, played it myself in 1987 on my honeymoon. How far is your island from Nassau? Golf or no golf...it'll be a great trip. And yeah, I wouldn't let a Corona ruin the trip either. :laugh:

Buck


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh man, I wish I'd seen this earlier.

Rick - Are you coming through Miami? I'll come to the airport to visit if you have a layover.

Check your private messages - my phone number is there... Call me!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Up North said:


> They've got one on Nassau, played it myself in 1987 on my honeymoon. How far is your island from Nassau? Golf or no golf...it'll be a great trip. And yeah, I wouldn't let a Corona ruin the trip either. :laugh:
> 
> Buck


We are more than 150 miles southeast of Nassau on Long Island. No golf within any practical travel distance. We are going primarily to meet with the architect/contractor who is going to be building our home there. We own 2.1 acres with 100 feet of beachfront on the Atlantic side of teh island.



DennisM said:


> Oh man, I wish I'd seen this earlier.
> 
> Rick - Are you coming through Miami? I'll come to the airport to visit if you have a layover.
> 
> Check your private messages - my phone number is there... Call me!


That would be pretty cool but no such luck... we fly Delta and lay over in Atlanta.  It's the only way to get connections so we can make the trip in one day. We leave Denver at 1:00 AM  Friday and get to Long Island about 4:30 in the afternoon.


----------

